# Space Wolf FAQ up on GW Website



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

It's finally up. Seems that them being snowed in in Nottingham finally got them to do something. The FAQ actually clears up all the queries regarding Wolfguard with reguards to Scouts and scoring. Yes you can join a unit of scouts and still come from behind.

Behind Enemy lines that is.

As well as counting as scoring in a unit of Grey hunters or Bloodclaws and only counting as a Kill point if used as a wolfguard unit.

Wargear duplications on Characters and pyschic powers is covered aas well as all the niggly bits about Jaws of the Wolf.:good:


Space Wolves FAQ


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

as well as getting furious charge when counter attacking, I was quite surprised about that one.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

a link would of been nice, now I gotta spend 20 minutes waiting for the GW site to load


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Try getting Broadband:grin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lash Machine said:


> Try getting Broadband:grin:



but it finally loaded, and its so long I can't be bothered to read it, I can read 6 novels quicker


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

*Link*

Cheers for the heads up on the FAQ. I'll be adding that to my collection.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> a link would of been nice, now I gotta spend 20 minutes waiting for the GW site to load


The wise one [insert MaidenManiac here] keeps 2 bookmarks to the GW-page. 1 to the 40k FAQ part and 1 to the WHFB FAQ part. None to the actual site since thats accessible from the FAQ page anyways:wink:


Apparently my search-fu on Heresy Online is lacking though. I was quite sure we had all the FAQs gathered up somewhere but I cant seem to find them (thought about including that there), but here is the linky at least:
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m800008a_FAQ_SpaceWolves_2009


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Amazingly reasonable FAQ. It actually makes sense and solves many issues involved with Wolves.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

It would have to be the best FAQ I've seen. Good Work GW!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Ha, I knew it!

Page 62, Wolftooth Necklace, replace the last
sentence with:
Against models with a WS value, a model with a
wolftooth necklace always hits in close combat on
the roll of a 3+.

It makes me sad that they've now done this I think 4 times altogether , including once in the previous wolves book too! Some people just don't learn from their mistakes I suppose....

But then again:

Q. Does Jaws of the World Wolf affect Jetbikes?
How about Artillery?
A. Yes, because ‘Jetbikes’ is a subcategory of the
‘Bike’ unit type. As for Artillery, the crew models
may be affected, but the gun models, being
vehicles, are not affected.

Sooo.... jetbikes are affected by a spell which opens up a hole in the ground? right.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yet another excellent FAQ by GW. That's two in a row! ('cause the Imperial Guard one was really good too, remember?)

I was sort of hoping they'd address the smaller transport capacity in the normal Land Raider, but since they didn't I can safely assume that it was intentional. :good:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

maddermax said:


> Sooo.... jetbikes are affected by a spell which opens up a hole in the ground? right.


Well they don't FLY, they hover.
Big difference, if they hover, they're pushing off the ground.
If there's suddenly no ground under your Jetbike, you're going to fall.


Anyway, I found an error!
Third page, it's about Tempest's Wrath and disembarking.
They say "Since you don't take DT tests from disembarking, there's no issue."
However, that is never listed in the rulebook (they say it is though), in fact, in the BRB FAQ, it says the exact opposite.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

Sooo.... "The last laugh" works on titans but necrons WBB rule over comes it.... That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Kaleb Daark said:


> Sooo.... "The last laugh" works on titans but necrons WBB rule over comes it.... That makes perfect sense.


They did say it didn't make sense.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I would have argued WBB doesn't work, as it doesn't let them return to play rather they stay in play to get back up, unlike Saint Celestine who can come back from out of play. If that makes any sense


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I would have argued WBB doesn't work, as it doesn't let them return to play rather they stay in play to get back up, unlike Saint Celestine who can come back from out of play. If that makes any sense


Celestine makes sense, I mean, it's a miracle, not just her being tough.
Yarrick makes sense, he can round-house kick his way out 
But Necrons...
The only thing I can think of is the energies that force their reactivation disrupt the stasis fields.

I guess Yarrick coming back could be like, he was awesome enough to jump out of the way, and just lost an arm, or something.
Pssht, whatever.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I still hold that I was technically correct about wolftooth necklace *until* they changed it.

The fact it needed to be altered (as opposed to just explained like some of the other rules) proves that as written it worked the way I said 

They gotta change the rules to prove me wrong, baby :grin:

I do love the GW trademark of being arbitrary (jetbikes and JOTWW), contradictory (no DT on disembark?), and utterly nonsensical (necrons and last laugh) all at once...and they're fine with that.

Does that mean Necrons can WBB from Jaws too?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Galahad said:


> I still hold that I was technically correct about wolftooth necklace *until* they changed it.
> 
> The fact it needed to be altered (as opposed to just explained like some of the other rules) proves that as written it worked the way I said
> 
> They gotta change the rules to prove me wrong, baby :grin:


That's actually not funny. Not at all.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Not funny, but true. They've had to fix that sort of thing before, you would have thought they learnt >_<


----------



## sanoskae (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think necrons would get their WBB roll, their not taking any wounds and dieing, they're being removed from play. But I am really really happy they released a faq. Was wondering how wolf scouts and wolf guard worked. :grin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

sanoskae said:


> I don't think necrons would get their WBB roll, their not taking any wounds and dieing, they're being removed from play


You've got it right there, which is why I'm surprised they mentioned Necrons in Last Laugh. WBB should be denied :no:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

So the FAQ has now created a NEW rules issue sure to generate pages and pages od debate that wouldn't have existed before the 'clarification'

Ahhhh, now it feels like a GW product


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> You've got it right there, which is why I'm surprised they mentioned Necrons in Last Laugh. WBB should be denied :no:


Actually, I'm willing to boycott that ruling, based upon the fact that the *requirements* of WBB or similar rules occurring aren't even met.
Yes their rule is working as normal, that doesn't mean it's working though.

It's kinda like that "Leman Russes can fire 1 more weapon than normal, but are shaken" thing.
Sure they're allowed to fire one more weapon than normal, but that doesn't mean they can fire at all.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Aye my thinking exactly.

There always the fact that that bit is a FAQ, not an Errata


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Aye my thinking exactly.
> 
> There always the fact that that bit is a FAQ, not an Errata


What does that mean?
That it's not definite?


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Seeing as Lukas the Trickster is naff, really is there any point worrying about it. He would not feature in any sensible tournament list and really only make an appearance if the player liked the model and was playing a large friendly game or apocalypse. And those issues should be easey to resolve in a freindly game such as apocalypse.

Although I am aware that some players of the game have social interaction issuses which would render trying to play a freindly game in a reasonable manner moot.:biggrin:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Aye my thinking exactly.
> 
> There always the fact that that bit is a FAQ, not an Errata


aye, but if you try to convince a necron player of that fact, then problems will probably ensue.... not that it matters that much, as lucas won't feature in too many lists I think, but still....

Out of interest, what is the wording for the statis bomb? is it "removed from table", just like JotWW? because apparently if it is, it would also mean necrons'd get a WBB roll against that too...

what I want to know is when they fired all the people who knew the rules? I mean, the SW book and the Skaven army book have both been atrocious for rules clarity and following rules convention, and then this too...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Winterous said:


> What does that mean?
> That it's not definite?


Errata are meant as the standard for pick-up games, but in a friendly enviroment (like a club, where you know the people your playing and can have a set of hourse rules) they are only suggestions.

Basically they are to stop arguements, you don't have to agree with them if your club doesn't want to 

EDIT: The wording doesn't help Maddermax, it says "removed from play as casualties" so its both removing them from play immediately and counting them as casualties, hence I will acept the FAQ that We'll Be Back will work, as the wording isn't as clear as I recalled. But JotWW is still a no WBB zone


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

It states that JoTWW does not cause wounds, models are just removed.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Basically they are to stop arguements, you don't have to agree with them if your club doesn't want to


When it comes to friendly/club games ALL rules are merely suggestions, if it comes to that, and you can always agree differently, but it generally creates arguments if it's going to handicap one player over another. 

That said, while you might have trouble convincing non-wolf players to agree, maybe you might be able to trade - take out the bit about necrons getting WWB against the stasis bomb for destroyer lords (and other jetbikes) getting affected by JotWW. Makes both rulings far more "reasonable" IMO. Just a thought.

Edit:


Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> EDIT: The wording doesn't help Maddermax, it says "removed from play as casualties" so its both removing them from play immediately and counting them as casualties, hence I will acept the FAQ that We'll Be Back will work, as the wording isn't as clear as I recalled. But JotWW is still a no WBB zone


Ahh, no confusion there then. Yes, necrons get WBB.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

maddermax said:


> When it comes to friendly/club games ALL rules are merely suggestions, if it comes to that, and you can always agree differently, but it generally creates arguments if it's going to handicap one player over another.


That is true, I just meant your far more likely to get your club to reject an FAQ than a rule from the BRB.


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

Kaleb Daark said:


> Sooo.... "The last laugh" works on titans but necrons WBB rule over comes it.... That makes perfect sense.


Maybe a hint at things to come? WBB may change to "When a model with the Necron special rule is removed as a casualty the model phases out and on a roll of a 4+ its phases back with its original or closest squad."

I could go for that. k:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Errata are meant as the standard for pick-up games, but in a friendly enviroment (like a club, where you know the people your playing and can have a set of hourse rules) they are only suggestions.
> 
> Basically they are to stop arguements, you don't have to agree with them if your club doesn't want to
> 
> EDIT: The wording doesn't help Maddermax, it says "removed from play as casualties" so its both removing them from play immediately and counting them as casualties, hence I will acept the FAQ that We'll Be Back will work, as the wording isn't as clear as I recalled. But JotWW is still a no WBB zone


Aah ok, so the STASIS BOMB treats them as casualties, but BEING EATEN BY THE GROUND is completely removed.
Riiiiiiiiight :\

Oh well, I can accept that.

Anyway, why the hell wouldn't people use Lucas?
He's awesome, I'd field him every time!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Anyway, why the hell wouldn't people use Lucas?


1: expensive one hit pony 
2: crap model
3: expensive crap model


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> 1: expensive
> 2: crap model


1: expensive
2: AWESOME MODEL HAVE YOU SEEN HIS GOATEE??

Seriously, I love the model, he just has the coolest hair!


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the model as well. Fits in with the Viking/Norse theme as the Loki character. The fluff is, the rules are ok, but not worth the points imo.

I just use the model as a lone wolf.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

Someguy was ahead of the curve.

SW>SM unless you use biker troops, MotF for 6 Dreads, Vulkan or Pedro.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Devinstater said:


> Someguy was ahead of the curve.
> 
> SW>SM unless you use biker troops, MotF for 6 Dreads, Vulkan or Pedro.


No offense intended to yourself or Someguy, but I think most people were aware that Space Wolves were better than Codex Marines before the Wolf Codex even came out.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Devinstater said:


> Someguy was ahead of the curve.
> 
> SW>SM unless you use biker troops, MotF for 6 Dreads, Vulkan or Pedro.


SM still have some nasty tricks up their sleeves.
For example, TH/SS Terminators at 40 points, rather than around 60.
Combat Tactics, which is quite a powerful tool.
Overpriced Devastator weapons. Oh wait...

Point is, SM are more focused on tactical manipulation and shooting, whereas SW are just physically better.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

I gave Someguy credit because his posts saying that were what made me find the codex, and those FAQ's made me actually read it. So it's news to me.

TH/SS Termies at 40 points is great, but at 1500 points (the most common range by far around here), I don't take them. At higher point levels, yes they are a difference maker.

I was going to write a bunch about how much better in cc the troops are but this isn't the place. I am not sure about larger games (where combat tactics is better the more guns you have) but at 1500, wow I am exicited to try out some blue space wolves my next match.

Also, where are the Thunderwolf Cav models GW? Especially now since base T5 is confirmed, wowzers. ML, LC, MM, basicaly anything not Str 10 doesn't insta kill them. That just seems silly.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Devinstater said:


> Also, where are the Thunderwolf Cav models GW? Especially now since base T5 is confirmed, wowzers. ML, LC, MM, basicaly anything not Str 10 doesn't insta kill them. That just seems silly.


None yet 
Just Canis, they'll release some eventually, most likely metal, but possibly plastic.
I doubt it however, as all that fur is a lot of small detail that plastic could let down.

*edit*
So um, can Skyclaws STILL not get a leader?
That sucks.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

WG Battle leader. That's it. Skyclaws are dangerous.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Creon said:


> WG Battle leader. That's it. Skyclaws are dangerous.


You mean they can only be lead by ICs?
Damn, that's annoying.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd personally let it slide and allow someone to lead a unit of Sky Claws with a Wolf Guard equipped with a jump pack. Naturally that doesn't alter the official rules, but I figure others might feel the same way.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That was an annoying miss indeed.

Im also curious to the "Wolf Guard Dedicated Transport" detail. If you send all WGs into other units, can anyone start the game in the transport? Does it become "undedicated"? or what?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> That was an annoying miss indeed.
> 
> Im also curious to the "Wolf Guard Dedicated Transport" detail. If you send all WGs into other units, can anyone start the game in the transport? Does it become "undedicated"? or what?


Dedicated transport rule: only the unit it was purchased for can start in it. So no, If the wolf guard have a dedicated transport then other units can't start in it, even though there isn't a "unit" left that it's dedicated to.


----------

